
Question for Mods: I Am The Lead Developer of an Open-Source Project - mayeaux
Question For Mods: I Am Lead Developer Of An Open-Source Project, I am just about to finish a huge redoing of the frontend, I am also doing a video tutorial series on the software, how can I share these without being flagged for self-promotion or spam? Genuine question, thanks!
======
TheAsprngHacker
I am not a moderator, but if you prefix your submission with "Show HN: " then
it will appear on the Show HN tab:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) This
page is designated for people to show off their projects.

You should probably link to the videos on your project's website as part of
the documentation. You could also make your Show HN a text post and link to
the website and the tutorial videos in the body. However, I'd say that merely
posting the videos on the website for people to find is more natural.

These are the rules for Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mayeaux
Okay sweet, I hadn't known Show HN was a separate section in the frontend.
That should help a lot, based on your suggestion and what I read on
/showhn.html I made this post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22135719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22135719)

Does that OK to you? Thanks a lot!

~~~
TheAsprngHacker
I think it looks okay.

~~~
mayeaux
They still removed my post as a dupe. I work so hard on making something cool
for the internet and get 0 respect from the mods here.

